# Pittsy's Official DW Wolfs White Satin review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Wolfs White Satin review*

I would like to thank Cossiecol for sending me the shampoo samples and i hope my feedback has helped him with the Shampoo shootout thread. For anyone who hasn't seen this seminal work please have a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239

Now everyone likes a nice shampoo and using a good one can really make a difference to the whole washing experience.

I have used and a reviewed a fair few shampoos but its not often you get one of those Scooby Doo double take moments and end up thinking "why the hell didn't i try this before".

This was one of those moments.....

Now obviously there are a lot of variables when testing a shampoo, all shampoos can react differently in different conditions, water hardness, wash media and even the weather can make a huge difference but these are my findings :thumb:

*The Product:*

I can not really comment on the packaging in this case because i have not seen a retail bottle but the actual shampoo was clear in colour, fairly gloopy but easily pourable (which can be a challenge with a really gloopy shampoo).

The smell is pleasant and kind of clean (i must apologise but i am not really good at describing smells and normally get someone else to describe it for me)

In fact the more i think about it i think it just smells clean without an overly strong odour which might not appeal to those who want a Kiwi and Dark Chocolate smell but its nice.

Wolfs say:

*Wolf's Chemicals - White Satin Shampoo
This is a low cost wax friendy no nonsense shmpoo from Wolf's Chemicals. White Satin (WS-1N) is a PH Neutral pleasantly scented car shampoo that's strong enough to cut through tough dirt and road film, yet gentle enough not to harm the existing layer of protection on your car.
Special lubricants provide a "satiny" feel between your wash mitt and the paint and high sudsing aids in safely lifting dirt away from the surface. At a 1:500 dilution ratio, this car shampoo is highly economical which makes it suitable for high-volume car washes, professionals and enthusiasts alike. 
Ph Neutral
High dilution ratio 1:500
Highly lubricated, slick feel
Nice smelling
*

So a decent no nonsense description which bodes well for use:thumb:

*The Method:*

The Xtrail had not been cleaned for a week and had covered 200odd miles in varying conditions so was looking a bit grimy but not too bad.



So a 'quick' maintenance wash was all that was required today:thumb:

The car was snow foamed using my normal foam and rinsed leaving a nice clean finish.:thumb:



The shampoo was mixed in the wash bucket along with warm water, i decided on a dose of 20ml (seems good for my water hardness so is pretty much the standard dose i use).

The suds created quickly went out of control and i had to stop filling the bucket a bit earlier than normal.



Washing operations then commenced, using my Dooka pad soaked in the shampoo mixture i started applying it to the panels working from the top down.



The pad glided across the paint work with no noticable slowing up or grabbing.
Just the right amount of suds were left on the panel, not too many but enough to see where you have been.
The pleasant smell seemed to hang around during the entire wash and the suds remained in the wash bucket right to the end of the wash:thumb:

It was a really pleasant experience to use and made washing the car a pleasure:thumb:



The car was rinsed leaving a nice clean finish.

At this point i will say that i have used better drying shampoos but not by much and the panels were not too bad at all.



The car was then dryed using a drying towel and ended up looking really, well.... clean 

*Price:*

£9.95 for a 1ltr bottle and can be brought from here: 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...-chemicals-white-satin-shampoo/prod_1372.html
or other Wolfs retailers.

Thinking the value of the shampoo, using 20ml per wash this means you will be getting 50 washes out of the 1ltr bottle. This equates to 19p per wash and at 1 wash per week nearly a year of washes, so yes its really good value:thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

That is a big resounding yes, i have not used many better shampoos and will be my next shampoo purchase for sure, no caveats attached either:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Wolfs Chemicals White Satin is a corking shampoo.... Its well lubricated which allows the pad to glide across the paint but not too well lubricated to stop dirt pickup. It smells really good but not too strong, leaves just the right amount of suds on the panels and the suds stay in the bucket the entire wash.

It also cleans really well as a swipe of the rinse bucket can testify...



If you are looking for a new shampoo and want a good, no fuss effective shampoo which does everything well in an efficient manner then this might be the one for you :argie:

*Well done Jesse and the Pack :thumb:*

*Thanks for reading:thumb:*


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great review Pittsy :thumb:

This has been my number 1 shampoo for a number of years now & am pleased to see others loving it too :thumb:

£9.50 delivered for a litre from another DW Sponsor, Polished Bliss  
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wolfs-chemicals-auto-shampoo-cat3.html


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Pleased to see its as good as it was 5 years ago :thumb:

This review was done 25th November 2010
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194133


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Its super stuff, well worth the rather reasonable price:thumb:


----------

